# Info on a breeder



## R-MAC (Feb 15, 2008)

I' am looking for some feed back on this breeder Eulenhof/Serakraut Kennels


----------



## dquindt (Jul 27, 2006)

Serakraut kennels is a legendary GSP kennel from WI; primarily a show line but had some good field dogs to start with. From what I saw, the focus of the last few years (decades?) was almost pure show with few if any dogs having meaningful field titles. Any crosses with other lines were to show lines.

The kennel name was sold to Eulenhof kennels a while back.

I have no idea what those dogs are like in the field, but looking at the pedigrees it sure doesn't look line proven field ability was a primary breeding concern. On the current website they reference some legendary field dogs, but those are dogs that have been dead for in some cases 40+ years!

They may be wonderful hunting dogs, but you've got so many good options in the upper midwest for proven field-bred GSPs that based on what's on their website, I'd have a hard time recommending them.

JMO,
Dave

Dave Quindt
Bolingbrook, IL


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I have a dog out of this line.

Indeed you are right, as of lately they has not been much title work done with the line in the field.....that i know of. This is not to say quality breeding was not done and field work applied. Ive found a lot of great hunting dogs just are not tested.










I picked my dog up after witnessing the dam hunt (among other factors) and being impressed.

I am testing my dog and working on NADSR, NAVHDA and AKC titles. He is a NAVHDA NA prize I and mid way to earning his NADSR Intermediate title at 15 months.

What i can pass along about my specific dog is his drive and desire to please are outstanding! He is high energy and capable of learning. He is fond of water, retrieving instinct is high. He is also very gentle with other dogs and children. As a green trainer I was able to FF him at 9-10 months with little pressure. His nose is very good and was turned on to birds very early. His overall health is good; he is standard height while his build is lean. His coat is med, eyes and teeth good.

Sandy, a fellow board member was able to judge him last weekend. She seemed impressed with him.










Here is a link to his pedigree. Not too impressive on paper; but im sure he will represent his heritage very nicely in the next few years to come.

http://www.perfectpedigrees.com/4genview.php?id=1277


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I did have the pleasure of walking behind Killian last weekend. He is a very biddable dog with great instinct.

My dad's family doctor had several GSP's out of Eulenhof kennels, and if I am not mistaken, Ruger that I just sold to RecurveRx had some of that line. These dogs do have that longer leg, longer back for bench, but most that I have seen are excellent foot hunting dogs. All were very trainable and a little more mellow for GSPs. 

As always, hunt over the dam and sire *before* you look at that puppy. Very few can go home without a puppy once they see one. :lol:


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

R-MAC said:


> I' am looking for some feed back on this breeder Eulenhof/Serakraut Kennels


I have a Eulenhof dog. I would not get another one from there.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Lucky Dog said:


> I have a Eulenhof dog. I would not get another one from there.


Would you mind sharing your dogs pedigree and or undesirable characteristics?

I had heard of one owner with a Eulenhof that had aggression issues and others with eye issues. I can not confirm the cases, just word of mouth 2nd or 3rd person.


I just ask I am pleased with my dog......though i did not get it from Eulenhof; it has majority of Eulenhof in the line as noted by the pedigree link i provided.

-Bob


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

The people that own it are really nice people.. 

While i dont have personal experience with their dogs this is what i heard

Cattaracts in really young dogs.. theres a name for it but i dont remember.. also ecropytic eyes.... Someone told me that his friend bought quite a few puppies at the same time and they all had eye problems.. juvinile cataracts and a few weeks later i heard the same thing from another person... 

I knew someone who had some really really nice dogs from them 

I have visitied their kennel.. In my opinion they are a puppy mill... Fat overwieght dogs that probably havent been out of their kennel in a long time... yet they have quite a few litters a year... 

I would suggest visiting their kennel or check out crosswind kennels..


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Very good info to know about the kennel.

I was more interested in the particular line as to be aware of anything i may to keep an eye out for with my dog.

My breeder used a Sire who was from the Eulenhof line but not the kennel.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

My dog is 11 or 12 now he has a heart problem, K-9 addisons, skeletal / structural problems that prevented him from running well. Right now he has to wear braces on his front legs to keep his "wrists" from splaying out. 
He does have a very nice disposition. 
When the breeder was contacted on a couple occasions about his problems, she became very defensive and was very "concerned" that we wanted a refund, when in fact we only wanted to pass on what was going on with or dog.

I agree with Chewey that the kennel almost seems like a puppy mill.

I do not recall who the sire and dam of my dog are, I would have to dig to find his papers.

With my experience with this ONE dog, I would never go back or recommend them to any one.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I agree, specially since GSP's are not in any way "rare" Sort of the chevy truck of bird dogs.


----------



## Tujax (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a GSP from Eulenhof and would get another one from them with out hesitation, Riley's' Pedigree . He is a great family dog as well as a hunter, just yesterday we were out and moved about 17 grouse in a few hours. We got him in 2004 and have had no health problems what so ever and stamina is unmatched. While I do not do allot of training nor field testing his hunting skills are purely natural. Last year I got a call to hunt some private land for pheasant out in the thumb on short notice I loaded him up and took off, that night in the mater of a 2 hour hunt he put up around 20 birds all with solid points, the land owner was amazed and wanted to know who trained him.....my response is he was born that way. As for his stamina we go to South Dakota every year and hunt hard for four days and this dog will not miss a single push...by the end of the trip I am wiped out and he will still wants to go!
I am sure there are a lot of great breeders out there but I feel very satisfied with getting mine from Eulenhof Kennels. I have run into a few other owners along the way and personally have heard of no problems with their dog.

Good Luck in you decision.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Your GSP looks to have many of the same dogs within his pedigree on both the Sire and Dam side of things. I do recognize a few he shares with my dog as well. Great to hear he is healthy and going strong still!


----------



## setters_2002 (Jun 16, 2006)

When it comes to health of a dog (genetically of course) please make sure that everything is in writting before the purchase of the new puppy. Some years ago I purchased a GSP from a well known Michigan breeder ( no need to mention names here ) and the dog developed hip displacia whe he was two. It was very devastating and dissapointing especially when I contacted the breeder to share this with him. I had the vet report, the xrays ...but nothing mattered to this well known "breeder". Maybe the dog got this ...from the new owner !!!! ( we all know the routine !!!)...now if this was in writting I would have had a better chance with the legal system and this breeder. Bottom line, when it comes to purchasing a puppy, the good breeder would have NO PROBLEM to guarantee the dog against genetic defects. Always ask for health guarantee in writting before the purchase. This is a good way to weed out most of the bad breeders that devastate our sport. 
Just my two cents !!!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

setters_2002 said:


> When it comes to health of a dog (genetically of course) please make sure that everything is in writting before the purchase of the new puppy. Some years ago I purchased a GSP from a well known Michigan breeder ( no need to mention names here ) and the dog developed hip displacia whe he was two. It was very devastating and dissapointing especially when I contacted the breeder to share this with him. I had the vet report, the xrays ...but nothing mattered to this well known "breeder". Maybe the dog got this ...from the new owner !!!! ( we all know the routine !!!)...now if this was in writting I would have had a better chance with the legal system and this breeder. Bottom line, when it comes to purchasing a puppy, the good breeder would have NO PROBLEM to guarantee the dog against genetic defects. Always ask for health guarantee in writting before the purchase. This is a good way to weed out most of the bad breeders that devastate our sport.
> Just my two cents !!!


Excellent post.

Your "two cents" are worth thousands, literally, to the many first time puppy buyers who post on this forum. And there are many more lurkers who never post here.

Any breeder worthy of the name will give you a written guarantee against hereditary health defects found in the first couple of years. If they wont, *run*, dont walk, the other way. And keep in mind that there are many more merely "puppy producers", than true breeders, in the doggie business today in Michigan and elsewhere. 

Just my two coppers.

NB


----------



## Jighead1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Eulenhoff has been top notch in my book. I have had 2 dogs from this kennel. The first one, Jackson, I shot birds over at 8 months old. And he would water retrieve. I have had a lot of shorthairs in my day and he showed Great potential from day one. Don't let a show pedigree turn you off. Papers aren't everything. If you want a great pointing dog for a decent price, give them a try. The kennels are clean, and the dogs are healthy. The rest is up to you. My second dog Bella was pointing strong by 6 months. Great family dog. I have 3 kids, from 16 months to 7 years. And there great with them. I'm really surprised to see so many people who don't like this kennel. Karen is one of the nicest people you will meet. Any body who wants pics of the dogs pointing, email me at [email protected]


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

A few years back, I commented on Rugergundog's GSP, I now have a family friend that purchased a pup from this kennel, and there was another MS forum member that got a pup. She took her pup back, and while Bullet, my friends dog, has had some issues, we found him to be really soft. I had to really work at getting his drive up before we could work him. He is a beautiful dog, but if there is alot of pros and cons from this kennel, I think I would one would wait before purchasing a pup from this kennel.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Take the drive and meet them and check out their operation as well as the sire and dam and ask the standard questions about sire and dam health checks and what kind of guarantees come with the pup. I would reccomend this with any breeder.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

I know this breeder and they are decent people but my observation is they breed more for the show ring. They do hunt there dogs some but that is not the main focus of the breedings.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

I would agree with the post about guarantees from the breeder. I purchased a setter from DeCoverly about seven years ago. Five years after purchase he was found to have the beginnings of hip displasia. I had the vet xray him and write up a report which I sent to the kennel for there records. I did not expect anything from them but they sent me back a refund for the full amount of purchase and sad they guarantee their dogs for life against this sort of thing. It's worth paying a little extra for that kind of service.

JTC


----------

